# Hand Pain



## TallAdam85 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hello Everyone,
The last few days now I have been feeling pains in my fingers. The Pain comes when I do lots of open hand strikes and hurt sometimes when I punch they hurt. Now I went to the doctor and he said it was not arthrightis. So I am just wondering what would be something to do feel less pain in them any ideas thanks

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2003)

Try some of the ointments out there.  I know we had a discussion on em in here somewhere.

I can sympathize.  My right hands been nailed alot the last few months.  Middle fingers been jammed repeatedly, I'm starting to have shooting pain in it all the time.  Too many jams and hyperextentions.

I'm trying some 'icy hot' now, but think I need some of the 'dit' stuff.  (sorry, cant recall full name)


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sen Jow or Tiger Balm- 

the stink is worth it. 

And lay off the open hand strikes for a bit- hammerfist or backfist to health! 

Also take a b-complex vitamin if you want. Good for the peripheral nervous system, and non-toxic if you don't need it.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Jun 25, 2003)

> I'm trying some 'icy hot' now, but think I need some of the 'dit' stuff. (sorry, cant recall full name)



IT is called Dit Da Jow.  I used to have a recipe to make it at home(I was going to try my hand at Iron Palm at one time). It costs a lot less. Like $30 a gallon if you make it at home. I will see If I can dig up the recipe.


----------



## Zepp (Jun 25, 2003)

Icy Hot has worked pretty well for me in the past with muscle pain, so I'd say it's worth a try.  
You might also try wrapping your hands with sports tape when you train, but it can be tricky to do that well enough to support your hands and still keep the range of motion you want in TSD.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 26, 2003)

thanks for everyone's help please try and get the stuff you need to make your own  Dit Da Jow

thanks :asian:


----------

